# Black coyote down!



## Hunter1187 (May 3, 2009)

Take a loook at what I dropped Friday evening.  Shot her at 150 yards with my 22-250.  Weighed in at 30.5 lbs.  This is my first black coyote, having her mounted!


----------



## watashot89 (May 3, 2009)

She sure has got alot of white in her. Most black yotes only have a small white patch of hair on their chest. She'll make a good mount though.


----------



## Hoss (May 3, 2009)

Good looking yote.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## T_Fish (May 3, 2009)

I never seen one with that much white  the one i shot was solid black,, congrats it will be a nice mount


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (May 3, 2009)

nice yote. i personally like the white on her its really unique and she make an awesome mount. congrats


----------



## ponyboy (May 3, 2009)

congrats ........


----------



## cmghunter (May 3, 2009)

Thats a fine looking yote.Love the color too....Great job


----------



## drumbum77 (May 3, 2009)

Wow!!!  That is going to look great mounted!!!  Nice Job!!!  What part of GA did you take her in?


----------



## Hunter1187 (May 3, 2009)

Shot her in Jackson Co.  I like her because its rare to see one with so much white.  After turkey season I'll be back coyote hunting strong again!!


----------



## robertyb (May 3, 2009)

I had a almost solid black coyote (had a little brown mixed) walk by me yesterday morning and I let her go as she was obviously nursing a litter. She actually turned her back to me and did her business at 20 yards in a food plot. 1st black I ever saw.


----------



## ltibbit1 (May 3, 2009)

CONGRATS.....that means there might be hope of survival of a baby deer, turkey, quail, or rabbit......

Way to go....get em all if u can!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 4, 2009)

You shot my dog!    Congrats on the fine kill.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 4, 2009)

Thats a collie!


----------



## maker4life (May 4, 2009)

I thought there was ban on dog killing threads .

















Congrats


----------



## doublelungdriller (May 10, 2009)

awesome


----------



## drumbum77 (May 19, 2009)

Hunter1187 said:


> Shot her in Jackson Co.  I like her because its rare to see one with so much white.  After turkey season I'll be back coyote hunting strong again!!



Please post some pics after you get her mounted.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 24, 2009)

Nice yote...Cool color.


----------



## Milkman (May 24, 2009)

Shoot em all


----------



## ylhatch (May 25, 2009)

robertyb said:


> I had a almost solid black coyote (had a little brown mixed) walk by me yesterday morning and I let her go as she was obviously nursing a litter. She actually turned her back to me and did her business at 20 yards in a food plot. 1st black I ever saw.



congrats maybe now her and her pups can grow and kill all your turkeys,fawns,and any other game u have around


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 25, 2009)

Dog Lost....Black and white Cocker spaniel and Great Pyrenees mix. Last seen in Jackson County.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 25, 2009)

I think you got a Coydog there.  Looks like a Yote mixed with either a Collie or an Australian Shepard.


----------



## Nastytater (May 25, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> Dog Lost....Black and white Cocker spaniel and Great Pyrenees mix. Last seen in Jackson County.


----------



## Hoss (May 25, 2009)

The bragging board is not the place to discuss the issue of this being a coyote or dog.  If anyone wants to discuss what coyotes look like and the color phases, there are more appropriate forums.  

Hoss


----------



## DJaz (May 25, 2009)

Going to try to post my opinion AGAIN, like the rest of you did.  Ditto on the missing dog comment. Point taken...and agreed.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 26, 2009)

robertyb said:


> I had a almost solid black coyote (had a little brown mixed) walk by me yesterday morning and I let her go as she was obviously nursing a litter. She actually turned her back to me and did her business at 20 yards in a food plot. 1st black I ever saw.



I would have shot that coyote and not thought twice about the litter.  If they starved to death, then there'd be that many fewer coyotes in the area preying on game and reproducing.  I'd look at it as 1 shot, multiple kills.

I too have never seen a coyote with this much white in it, but the face and tail look like a coyote to me.  I am not familiar enough with coyote color phases to state whether it's a 100% coyote, a 100% dog, or a cross between the two.  I am 100% sure of one thing, though.  If it came by my deer stand or came to my turkey calls, it would get shot.


----------



## beagleman001 (May 26, 2009)

nice looking coyote! I walked into a taxidermy shop the other week and saw a coyote with close to the same markings. Part border collie maybe? About called one in on a turkey call two weeks ago.


----------



## Hunter1187 (Jun 24, 2009)

Any black coyote will be mixed with dog.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 24, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> Dog Lost....Black and white Cocker spaniel and Great Pyrenees mix. Last seen in Jackson County.



Answers to "Socks". LOL JK

It does look like a Border Collie, though, doesn't it?

No doubt it was a feral dog, whatever the breed(s). If I saw it on my land it would be dead, as well. Good job, Hunter1187!


----------



## Gadget (Jun 24, 2009)

Hunter1187 said:


> Any black coyote will be mixed with dog.




That's what's I've heard too. 


congrats on a cool looking "Wild" coydog.


----------



## clent586 (Jun 24, 2009)

Not knocking the dog you killed....pretty cool actually. I just thought you might want to change the date on your camera. Just sayin'.


----------



## JVang93 (Jun 24, 2009)

did someone lost their dog in 2003?


----------



## Jacob_24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice Yote! Do people eat them or is really just for a mount? Sorry for an ignorant question.


----------

